# Royal City Bowmen - Spring Shoot



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Hoping to get there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EVILution (May 4, 2015)

I should be there!

Anyone else gonna be shooting trad equipment?


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

I' Guess I'll be there ..... Only ! cause I got my bird and the carp are not in yet ! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Glen


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

shoot fees $15.00 pp /25.00 family
see ya there

Rick


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

EVILution said:


> I should be there!
> 
> Anyone else gonna be shooting trad equipment?


I will be shooting a longbow if I make it there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Had a great time today ....Thanks Guys and Gal !
Glen


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Had a good time today. Nice course


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

thanks Rick,was a great day.


----------



## EVILution (May 4, 2015)

Great shoot. Had a lot of fun. Considering going back next weekend for the trad shoot too.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Rick and crew run a quality shoot, I've been going for several years and always have a good time.


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

thx for the kind replies, yes we had a few hiccups -- lessons learned
target # 34 standing bear, surprised no comments....bear came into our camp.......
Cal's setting up the Trad for next Sunday May 29.....have fun boys
10 am shotgun start

Rick


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry Rick I can not attend next weekend .....still learning to shoot I'm gonna keep the training wheels on my bow . LOL
Glen


----------

